
Ask HN: Founders, where to find an accountant to help prepare business Tax? - wenbin
I&#x27;m based in San Francisco, any recommendation?<p>There are many high-level startup advices from successful people, but it seems very difficult to find information for operational &amp; mundane things of running a startup (e.g., finding an accountant...) :)
======
itamarst
For bookkeeping, some people I know started
[https://pilot.com/](https://pilot.com/), and it sounds like they'll recommend
a CPA if you don't have one.

~~~
softwareqrafter
I think pilot offers a great service. Though There are a handful of
competitors out there that seem just as a good fit.

